# European trip. help!



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

We are preparing for a 8 week tour of Europe. WE propose to travel to Luxembourg then to Lucerne onto lake Garda then someplace near Venice. We plan to return via Istria nd Germany.
Can anyone give us some tips. Roads, tolls and any Camping sites that you have enjoyed would be useful. Thank you, wehave had some good ideas from the site in the past hoping for the same as this is quite a long trip and needs to be planned well.
Please help
Frankie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*European trip*

Hi

Please have a search under my user name for previous posts regarding fuel prices etc. I recently went to Lake Garda via Luxembourg.

Well here goes.

Leave Calais and head for Dunkerque, then follow signs for Lille, Liege, Namur, Luxembourg, then enter France onto the A31 motorway, heading for Metz/Nancy. TWo options here.

1) Take the A4 towards Strasbourg. My tolls were as follows, €1.50, €1.50 and €6.80. On then towards Mulhouse via the A35 and head for Basle. On entering Switzerland you need a motorway toll pass. If your van is under 3500kg, the pass costs CHF40 or EUR30. The border staff will stick it on your windscreen. If you are over 3500kg, proceed into the office and purchase the relevant tolls pass there (search previous post which as a copy of a toll form on it)

2) From the A31 head for Nancy, Epinal (RN57) then Thann and Mulhouse, then head for Basle as above. You travel over the Bussang mountains - no problem with the road - I was on it January.

So from Basle, head for Lucerne, Gottard (St Gotthard road tunnel), Milano and Garda

Easy!

We slept at French service areas overnight.

The toll in Italy from the border totalled 9.90 Euros. We were a "Class 6" (we are less than 3500kg)

Loads of campsites - look at camping.it or similar.

Private me for any more info!

Rapide561


----------

